# Cracked Windshield and Launch Sticker



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Suppose you have a State Park pass and/or launch sticker, and need to have your windshield replaced due to a crack...has anybody encountered this? Is there a process for getting a new sticker or is the individual simply out of luck?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

If you have not had windshield replaced yet go to the state park with your vehicle and tell them your situation. Show them that you have the sticker and ask if you come back in a few days with the same vehicle but new windshield will they give you a replacement. 

Might just call them and see what they say to save you a trip.
Worth a call...


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Maybe Boer Can Reply To This......
Im In The Same Situation..


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have handled it two different ways in the past. One was to scrape off the old sticker and present it with the windshield reciept at the office, where I was given another sticker. Another time I didn't think to get the sticker off, but did have the backer to the sticker for DNR boat ramps. The backer and the reciept got me a new sticker from the nice lady at Harley. Come to think of it, she knows all the regulars that come through there, one time I was in a different truck because mine was in the shop, she asked where my truck was and I explained the situation to her, she let me in for free. Well maybe not exactly free because I had already purchased two ramp stickers that year for my tow vehicles.


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

This happened to me: The first person at the booth would here no part of it, and demanded I buy a new sticker. Maybe she got scammed once or twice, who knows. So I did a U-Turn without any further words said. Went back about 8 hours later, figuring shift change with new person, and this guy was as friendly as can be, no questions asked. All he wanted to see was the windshield replacement receipt. No other reciepts were asked for.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

When you have the windshield replaced, have the glass company cut out the sticker with glass cutter. Take the receipt for the winshield and the square of glass to the place that you bought the sticker and they should issue a replacement free of charge. 

Mark


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Pulled it off and stuck it to the new windsheild. Easy process.

Been there done that.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I would think that just a picture of the vehicle with the sticker attached before the replacement. Then a copy of the invoice for the replacement should be enough. They could see the sticker in the pic and the invoice for the replacement. Seems like that would be enough proof.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

I scraped off my state park sticker (in one piece) with a razor blade a just exchanged it for a new one at the state park office. I told them I got my windshield replaced and they didn't even ask to see a reciept.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't know what to tell you. I don't stay in state parks. I'd say call the park and ask them too.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

When you get the old windshield out. or just before they take it out, Smack the windshield right over the sticker on the outside of the windshield, hit it hard enough to break the glass. it will break the hold of the sticker, pulls right off. I have done it more than once.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I stick mine on the trailer, not on the truck. THen I can trailer the boat with any vehicle I want.

I've never had an issue doing it that way, I just have to let whoever is in the booth know that the sticker is on the trailer. I slap it on the left side of the vertical beam the winch is attached to.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Thats a good idea Beave. As long as there aren't rules on where you have to place the sticker that is a great way of handling the situation.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I can say I have never in my career needed to write a ticket for a permit at a launch or state park because those people handle it pretty good all by themselves but, as to the law.......

2.103 Entry, use and occupancy of certain access sites, harbors and dams, prohibited conduct.
Order 2.103 A person shall not do any of the following:
(1) Enter any of the following state-owned lands with a motor vehicle when an attendant is on duty, unless a valid public access site permit for a *motor vehicle has been purchased and affixed to the vehicle windshield in accordance with the printed instructions on the permit:*


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Most stickers say right on them you must permanently affix to the lower left side of your windsheild.

I have encountered a boat launch or two that will allow you to place the stick on your boat trailer. I think one of hte boat launches on Spring Lake in Fruitport used to do that.

But I do believe all DNR and State Park Stickers specifically tell you put it on the windshield of your veichle.

I also know for the Montague Boat Launch on White Lake that when I changed veichles. Traded in my Jimmy and Bought a Seirra that there was a 5 dollar replacement charge for a new sticker.

Not sure if the parks and recreation do the same thing? It looks like a lot of the guys have had luck getting free replacements...


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

What I do alot is, show them my Caznik FBI bage. I have to use it alot when there is a big king out there at Port Sheldon and it attacks Sixshooter's boat. Sixshooter calls my secrect cell phone and says help me Caznik that big king took my lure again. So I think it was about 30 or 40 times I had to tell the DNR sticker man that it is an emergency and I have to allways show them my Caznik FBI bag and save Sixshooter again. 

Need to be saved call: 1- CAZNIK FBI I will be out there right away.
My 17' Lund with a 115 4 stroke with a blower on it can reach the speeds of 240 mph.

Later, my phone is ringing and its Sixshooter.

Have to save my little fishing buddy

Caznik


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Sniff, Sniff, Sniff...

Caz...Is that a Skunk I smell...

It sure smells like it is comming from your boat...

OH LOOK CAZ YOU HAVE A SKUNK IN YOUR BOX!!!!!!!


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL 

Ya the skunk stayed in my boat again this week.
Caznik


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I think this thread has lost it's usefullnes.


----------

